# Deleted thread



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## zebradanio (2 Aug 2013)

Looks great , everything looks very healthy , I love the jungle look , what substrate are u using , any co2 , ferts ?


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## sa80mark (2 Aug 2013)

Really like it, very good jungle look the only one thing I would change is, I would remove the rocks to the left, in a month or so they will be completely hidden so id remove them and allow the plants to use the space


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## tim (2 Aug 2013)

Like it lots  trim the stems or remove just to the left third of the tank just to lead the eye through the scape, very nice mate.


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## tim (2 Aug 2013)

~firefly~ said:


> Ah, now that's an idea - do you mean, trim them so they graduate downwards (diagonally) along the back? Or chop down the right-hand two thirds more aggressively so it creates more of a "bush" on the left?


Trim them hard once settled to sort of open up the left center slightly lead the eye through the scape according to the rule of thirds so the low foreground blends into this with bushy growth either side.graduation from the background to the foreground more than left to right.


----------



## kirk (3 Aug 2013)

Looking good. I agree on the pipe. I would probably add some moss for darker shades to the wood.? But I'm obsessed with mosses.


----------



## kirk (3 Aug 2013)

. Don't know if you can see the acrylic pipes that I made. (if not that's a good thing)I was using eheim up until I made them. Glass one look better but I'm clumsy.	 to bend the tube I just heated it up infront of the log burner slowly.


----------



## ~firefly~ (3 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## kirk (3 Aug 2013)

It wasn't too difficult to be honest. The hardest bit was finding something flexible to go inside the acrylic so when you heat and bend you do not flatten the tube.  The stuff I used had quite a thick wall so it wasnt too bad.  I use curtain wire inside some pipe .  Nexttime I may try packing with sand then compacting with a dowel plug the ends then heat and bend. the only real tools you will need is a hacksaw with a very fine toothed blade preferably new. give it a go you may supprize yourself.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Aug 2013)

Hi,
Tank looks great 
Maybe add more brown crypts at the base of the wood pieces to transition nicely with the hardscape and green plants whilst adding a bit of colour variety.
Maybe also try using some smaller floating plants as I tend to get drawn to them rather than what's below!
Like I said above though, it's looking really good as is and these are just extras which may improve the already very nice layout 
Cheerio


----------



## ~firefly~ (3 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Christian Walker (3 Aug 2013)

I agree, more browns and reds in there and its gonna be pretty spectacular.  Maybe try more of a contrast between leaf structures and textures in "blocks" rather than having them all intermingled.  Having said that I do like that mixed in look, just think a bit more colour and it will be cracking.  And in a 4' tank you must have spent a fortune on the substrate !  How many litres/bags did you use if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## ~firefly~ (3 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Christian Walker (4 Aug 2013)

A lot of money but thats a good price.  So does that give you 1" at the front and 4" at the back ?  If so thats good coverage for the money.  It would have cost a fair bit just for nice sand.  Im undecided what substrate to use yet.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## ~firefly~ (25 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Ben C (22 Sep 2013)

Hi Firefly, 
Its starting to look good. Its starting to look like you're in control, rather than the plants!
Things seem to be bunching together much more, which looks really good. There is still scope to bunch more plants together a little - for example, I believe I can see three red tiger lotus plants dotted about in there.
I would be tempted to move all three just to the left of your tallest piece of wood on the right there. (Make sure you don't end up with them bang in the centre of the tank though - keep them nice and snug next to the wood). Let them intertwine themselves between those tallest branches and grow to the surface, giving you height in the right third of your tank. They'll provide a little shade for the anubias you have growing on the wood as well. 
I'd also be tempted to tidy up the front right hand corner a little - just move the tangle back from the front glass a little. Just my two cents  

Keep going - its starting to look good!


----------



## ~firefly~ (28 Sep 2013)

Deleted


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Sep 2013)

Deleted


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Oct 2013)

Deleted


----------



## ~firefly~ (30 Oct 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Yacka76 (7 Nov 2013)

Amazing looking tank.


----------



## ~firefly~ (7 Nov 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Andy D (7 Nov 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## ~firefly~ (7 Nov 2013)

Deleted


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2013)

if it was up to me id add a couple lillies provide a shadey patch, also id add some leaves, get some tanning out in the water but thats just my preference, it looks really nice! maybe add a big sword or other big leafed plant behing the wood in the right corner

when i say add some leaves i mean add some dried out oak leaves / indian almond leaves along the bottom of the tank


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

You sure its non co2 tank? . Its looking great, btw.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Dec 2013)

Deleted


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2013)

Looks lovely firefly, I'd be tempted to utilise the star grass left and right foreground and leave the center open would look stunning with a central sand foreground for a lighter contrast, really nice scape well cared for


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

very nice and well-maintained tank


----------

